# Popeyes drive thtu employee spills drink on me



## nightshaadow8 (11 mo ago)

Terrible drive thru employee. He handed me a drink that was overfilled and top of the lid was covered and filled with lemonade and when he handed it to me he just spilled the drink all over my arm and my car door. he didn't even say sorry and just slammed the drive through window. I had to leave because if I would have stayed and confronted the employee I would have become very extremely unprofessional and I had a customer waiting for the food. If he would have just apologized and offer me some napkins to clean myself and the car it would have been cool. He deserves an a-hole employee of the month trophy. What a dick.

What would you guys have done?


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I would have gone directly to UP to complain loudly about it!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

TobyD said:


> I would have gone directly to UP to complain loudly about it!


Yep. Nothin like whining on a forum the guy has never heard of to show him who’s boss!


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

if hot coffee , i would sue..


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Part of the hazards of the job.

-Nurse’s Aides May get urine and poop splattered on them✅
-Cooks May get raw chicken juice on them✅
-Surgeons May get blood on them✅
-Food delivery drivers May get Popeyes lemonade on them✅
-Uber X drivers driving bar close May get projectile vomit on them✅

So see, compared to what others May get spilled on them a little Popeyes lemonade doesn’t seem so bad Right?


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Part of the hazards of the job.
> 
> -Nurse’s Aides May get urine and poop splattered on them✅
> -Cooks May get raw chicken juice on them✅
> ...


That projectile vomiting sounds interesting.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

I wouldn't have gone into the drive thru in the first place, a $4-$5 popeyes order it's not even worth accepting at all.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

nightshaadow8 said:


> What would you guys have done?


I would have told him to be more careful and not to spill drinks on people immediately that it happened, before he closed the window.

A similar thing happened to me when a drive-thru attendant passed me a drink that he had not put the lid on properly. As I gripped the cup, the top popped off and spilled drink in my hand. I told the attendant that he needed to put the lids on drinks properly. He replied that I had gripped the cup too hard. I replied that, no, it is possible to grip a cup without the lid popping off when it has been put on properly. I then demonstrated the concept by putting the lid on properly and showing him that by using the lid correctly, it did not pop off.

Although I educated the attendant, I did not get an apology from him and I still had drink on my hand, which I simply wiped off with a napkin. It was only Coke, and I wasn't about to leap through the drive-thru window and start shooting the place up. 

Anyway, always deal with incidents when they happen, instead of stewing over them and then doing the "couldawouldashoulda" analysis.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Hexonxonx said:


> That projectile vomiting sounds interesting.


I'm pretty sure I picked her up one time from outside a club in San Francisco.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Seamus said:


> Part of the hazards of the job.
> 
> -Nurse’s Aides May get urine and poop splattered on them✅
> -Cooks May get raw chicken juice on them✅
> ...


My great-grandfather was shot and killed by a land-based Turkish sniper while serving on a Royal Navy ship off the coast of Turkey during World War 1. None of the work-based complaints posted above are as bad as that, therefore unless the complainant has been shot and killed at work, or worse, then no complaint over difficulties faced at work is justified.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

elelegido said:


> My great-grandfather was shot and killed by a land-based Turkish sniper while serving on a Royal Navy ship off the coast of Turkey during World War 1. None of the work-based complaints posted above are as bad as that, therefore unless the complainant has been shot and killed at work, or worse, then no complaint over difficulties faced at work is justified.


Childish
oh wait, did you think it was clever?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Atavar said:


> Childish
> oh wait, did you think it was clever?


I will be sure to rush your complaint over immediately to my Customer Experience Team, and mark it urgent! 

My post was an illustration of why appeals to worse problems are pointless (they imply that only the absolute worst problem is worthy of complaint). If that's an advanced concept for you, and it may well be, then that's fine. But to answer your question, no, it's not a clever concept for me. It's actually rather elementary.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

nightshaadow8 said:


> Terrible drive thru employee. He handed me a drink that was overfilled and top of the lid was covered and filled with lemonade and when he handed it to me he just spilled the drink all over my arm and my car door. he didn't even say sorry and just slammed the drive through window. I had to leave because if I would have stayed and confronted the employee I would have become very extremely unprofessional and I had a customer waiting for the food. If he would have just apologized and offer me some napkins to clean myself and the car it would have been cool. He deserves an a-hole employee of the month trophy. What a dick.
> 
> What would you guys have done?


 Sounds like a typical one-sided rant, where there is a lot more to the story than what we are told, and that the poster is attempting to get John Q. Public on his side.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

Unless the payout is obscene (at least $20), a Popeye's drive thru order is a quick decline. It's a minimum 30 minute wait and a 50/50 chance they screw up the order.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

elelegido said:


> I will be sure to rush your complaint over immediately to my Customer Experience Team, and mark it urgent!
> 
> My post was an illustration of why appeals to worse problems are pointless (they imply that only the absolute worst problem is worthy of complaint). If that's an advanced concept for you, and it may well be, then that's fine. But to answer your question, no, it's not a clever concept for me. It's actually rather elementary.


I believe in debate that style of argument is called absurdium


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Atavar said:


> I believe in debate that style of argument is called absurdium


So you think it's absurd to point out logical fallacy when one pops its head up in a debate. Interesting.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

nightshaadow8 said:


> Terrible drive thru employee. He handed me a drink that was overfilled and top of the lid was covered and filled with lemonade and when he handed it to me he just spilled the drink all over my arm and my car door. he didn't even say sorry and just slammed the drive through window. I had to leave because if I would have stayed and confronted the employee I would have become very extremely unprofessional and I had a customer waiting for the food. If he would have just apologized and offer me some napkins to clean myself and the car it would have been cool. He deserves an a-hole employee of the month trophy. What a dick.
> 
> What would you guys have done?


I don’t do drive through 
Something may spill


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

elelegido said:


> My great-grandfather was shot and killed by a land-based Turkish sniper while serving on a Royal Navy ship off the coast of Turkey during World War 1. None of the work-based complaints posted above are as bad as that, therefore unless the complainant has been shot and killed at work, or worse, then no complaint over difficulties faced at work is justified.


Been shot, stabbed, ran over three times by three different women that were not my lovers and some individual wanted to blow the building up with me in it, so spilt Lemonade is just annoying…


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

All this over spilt lemonade? 

I bet milk is pissed.


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

If I am working Popeyes drive thru and a customer comes in whining about a little spilled lemonade his head is being dunked in the mens toilet. So you did the right thing by cowering away.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Trek Shuffler said:


> If I am working Popeyes drive thru and a customer comes in whining about a little spilled lemonade his head is being dunked in the mens toilet. So you did the right thing by cowering away.


It would be amusing to see you try.


----------

